# Excel 2007 odd freezing issue



## DCritelli (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello, 

I'm having a very similar problem to this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f57/frustrating-excel-2007-issue-227120.html

While working with excel the screen will flicker and fail to refresh, leaving the grid area either blank white or with cell values on top of each other. If I scroll down or alt-tab, it will redraw but after a while excel will just freeze. I can navigate around windows fine but all I can do with the excel window is minimize/maximize. I cannot interact with excel in any other way. Once this happens, it stays this way indefinitely. The only way to stop it is to terminate excel from the task manager. 

I don't think it's a memory issue because my pc is not slow at all while this is going on. I can move around and open other programs, just can't do anything with excel.

I tried deleting the excel application data folder as suggested in the other thread which did not help. After a little research I found that older display drivers can cause this problem so I tried updating to the most recent drivers for my graphics card (SAPPHIRE RADEON 9600 ATLANTIS) and checking windows update for any office 07 updates I may have missed. I also checked the windows application event logs for any weird errors but there aren't any pertaining to excel.

This is really frustrating and there doesn't seem to be a pattern at all. It happens regardless of the size of the workbook or how many are open. 

If anyone has a suggestion I would really appreciate it because I'm out of ideas.

Thanks,

Dcritelli


----------

